# What guitar just exudes a "**** you" vibe?



## AKan (Sep 9, 2018)

Was out with friends and walked past a guitar shop with a Dimebag ML with lightning graphics all over it in the window. One of them made that comment and I absolutely loved it. 

What's the most badass guitar you have seen?


----------



## eggy in a bready (Sep 10, 2018)

i dunno about a badass guitar, but i did find the most badass picture of hatsune miku playing some sort of 7 string offset (!!!) with a fucking dragon


----------



## Ketzer (Sep 10, 2018)

Trey Azagthoth's Ironbird.






You might as well close this thread now, too.


----------



## lewis (Sep 10, 2018)

I would say pure metal machines like the COW Jackson.

Just doesnt give a fuck for over complicated features or its simplified appearance.

Thing screams pissed of - no nonsense- attitude.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 10, 2018)

Old stuff. 

Not necessarily super valuable vintage stuff, just old stuff that's been really played in. Something about those guitars and basses.


----------



## Andrew Lloyd Webber (Sep 10, 2018)

Bernie Rico Jr, Kiesel, Strictly 7, Vik.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Sep 10, 2018)

vampiire guitars


----------



## TedEH (Sep 10, 2018)

Whenever I see a BC Rich, I get the impression that this is the message they *waaaant* to get across, but instead it comes across to me like a teenager trying to be edgy.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Sep 10, 2018)

TedEH said:


> Whenever I see a BC Rich, I get the impression that this is the message they *waaaant* to get across, but instead it comes across to me like a teenager trying to be edgy.


"pointy= metal" 
I'm so sick of that shit. making a guitar pointy for the sake of making it pointy (a la the warbeast or most bc rich/moser/dean abominations) is dumb. form should always follow function, especially for something like a guitar.


----------



## narad (Sep 10, 2018)

Of course the other iron bird has that vibe, but anything + crackle is more of that vibe:


----------



## Mathemagician (Sep 10, 2018)

Yes! Lightning crackle always makes me stop and stare.


----------



## Edika (Sep 10, 2018)

Devries Fuck of and Die guitar. It says it on the guitar.


----------



## budda (Sep 10, 2018)

Crackle superstrats.


----------



## Musiscience (Sep 10, 2018)

Edika said:


> Devries Fuck of and Die guitar. It says it on the guitar.
> View attachment 63910



Hahahahaha I was logging in just to post that picture!! Beat me to it.


----------



## maliciousteve (Sep 10, 2018)

It just has that 'fuck you look at me!' vibe







Then there's this of course.


----------



## Leviathus (Sep 10, 2018)




----------



## possumkiller (Sep 10, 2018)

Well my KH4 said FUCK YOU on the 12th fret so I guess a KH4.


----------



## Xaios (Sep 10, 2018)

Andrew Lloyd Webber said:


> Bernie Rico Jr, Kiesel, Strictly 7, Vik.


...Roter, Sherman, Acacia, Brutalizer, Blackwater, Decibel, Invictus, Halo, Wintersong, Siggery...

Did I miss anyone?


----------



## bulb (Sep 10, 2018)

Andrew Lloyd Webber said:


> Bernie Rico Jr, Kiesel, Strictly 7, Vik.



Daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamn


----------



## sakeido (Sep 10, 2018)

kxk Karl Sanders guitar





that headstock is the oversized novelty dildo of guitar headstocks. always hated this thing but it does look angry


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Sep 10, 2018)

Andrew Lloyd Webber said:


> Bernie Rico Jr, Kiesel, Strictly 7, Vik.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Sep 10, 2018)

Xaios said:


> ...Roter, Sherman, Acacia, Brutalizer, Blackwater, Decibel, Invictus, Halo, Wintersong, Siggery...
> 
> Did I miss anyone?


nah i think that's all of them besides Sims Custom Shop (usa shop) and Hart Guitars


----------



## Ordacleaphobia (Sep 10, 2018)

Doug-built Blackmachines.
PRS Dragon. And most private stocks for that matter.
A '59 Les Paul Gold-top.
Anything else in the 5 figure range.

All of these communicate an 'F you' message to me, but for a different reason than the rest of the guitars in this thread


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Sep 10, 2018)

Ordacleaphobia said:


> Doug-built Blackmachines.
> PRS Dragon. And most private stocks for that matter.
> A '59 Les Paul Gold-top.
> Anything else in the 5 figure range.
> ...


----------



## TedintheShed (Sep 10, 2018)

sakeido said:


> kxk Karl Sanders guitar
> 
> 
> 
> ...



To me, that guitar says "I'm going to go kill a wooly mammoth so I can feed my tribe."


----------



## BenjaminW (Sep 10, 2018)




----------



## gunshow86de (Sep 10, 2018)

This is slightly on/slightly off topic, but the pointy guitars in this thread made me think of a quote to whom I have no idea to attribute. Maybe some of you have heard it?

"Saying you hate flying-v guitars is like saying you hate fast cars, you hate big tits or you hate America!"


----------



## Ordacleaphobia (Sep 10, 2018)

TedintheShed said:


> To me, that guitar says "I'm going to go kill a wooly mammoth so I can feed my tribe."



Underrated post.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Sep 11, 2018)




----------



## NateFalcon (Sep 11, 2018)

Rob’s Dean Cadillac, Dime’s Washburn ‘slime...and Ironbird’s...harpoon headstock or nothing lol


----------



## Xaios (Sep 11, 2018)

KnightBrolaire said:


> nah i think that's all of them besides Sims Custom Shop (usa shop) and Hart Guitars


Ah, good catch on Sims. Never heard of Hart, so I don't know what that's about.


----------



## gujukal (Sep 11, 2018)

sakeido said:


> kxk Karl Sanders guitar
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Perfect guitar if you gonna play in some shady bar and need to defend yourself while playing ^^ Must be pretty horrible with neck dive though.


----------



## prlgmnr (Sep 11, 2018)

sakeido said:


>


I love that ridiculous thing.

And his double neck versions.


----------



## JohnIce (Sep 11, 2018)




----------



## Ebony (Sep 11, 2018)

Positive 'fuck you' vibe: black superstrats with single bridge pickups+ anything V-shaped made by Kxk.
Negative 'fuck you' vibe: entry-level Cort.


----------



## Constructivist (Sep 11, 2018)

lewis said:


> I would say pure metal machines like the COW Jackson.
> 
> Just doesnt give a fuck for over complicated features or its simplified appearance.
> 
> Thing screams pissed of - no nonsense- attitude.



....or this


----------



## Type_R3387 (Sep 11, 2018)

TedEH said:


> Whenever I see a BC Rich, I get the impression that this is the message they *waaaant* to get across, but instead it comes across to me like a teenager trying to be edgy.



You’re not alone on that point. The only BC Rich guitars that Ive found _truly _menacing looks-wise are Pat O’Briens’ custom shop flying Vs.


----------



## 777timesgod (Sep 12, 2018)

KnightBrolaire said:


> "pointy= metal"
> I'm so sick of that shit. making a guitar pointy for the sake of making it pointy (a la the warbeast or most bc rich/moser/dean abominations) is dumb. form should always follow function, especially for something like a guitar.


You could not be more wrong. Different people - different body shapes and ways of holding/sitting down with the guitar. A guitar that does not fit you, may be the holy grail for another person. The BC Rich beast seemed an uncomfortable shape to sit down with, but when I did I was amazed with how nicely it fits me. On the other hand the BC Rich Draco and the Jackson RR are the most unbearable things I ever picked up. I acknowledge that they have fans though (not many for the Draco though).
If someone want pointy or traditional shape, he should get one that fits his style and band's look (I own from both styles). The last thing we need is to go back to the 1950-60s when everyone played Les Pauls and Strats. Should we wear suits and comb our hair neatly as well, when playing satanic metal?


----------



## Andrew Lloyd Webber (Sep 12, 2018)

You just agreed with him, Cypriot.


----------



## crackout (Sep 12, 2018)

Karl Sanders wins.


----------



## protest (Sep 12, 2018)

Can't wait to get home and play my Warlock with a Dimebucker.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Sep 12, 2018)

Ah Rocka...


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Sep 12, 2018)




----------



## I play music (Sep 12, 2018)

gunshow86de said:


> This is slightly on/slightly off topic, but the pointy guitars in this thread made me think of a quote to whom I have no idea to attribute. Maybe some of you have heard it?
> 
> "Saying you hate flying-v guitars is like saying you hate fast cars, you hate big tits or you hate America!"


Flying Vs are uncomfortable and need way too huge cases.
Fast cars or better said their drivers risk the lives of other people.
Very big tits are often fake.
America. Where do I even start? How about you first learn that America is not a country and Mexico for example is part of America?
Not sure if that's how that quote was meant and who said it. This is clearly off topic though ..


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Sep 12, 2018)




----------



## Seabeast2000 (Sep 12, 2018)

IbanezDaemon said:


> View attachment 63982


Nice is that an RGD?


----------



## feraledge (Sep 12, 2018)

The906 said:


> Nice is that an RGD?


Daemoness


----------



## jephjacques (Sep 12, 2018)

that guitar looks like it came from a fucking juggalo ren faire, sorry daemoness lovers


----------



## PBC (Sep 12, 2018)

KnightBrolaire said:


> nah i think that's all of them besides Sims Custom Shop (usa shop) and Hart Guitars



Can't forget about SVS designs: somewhere between dried leaves and "hungry caterpillars" (to quote another SSO user).






Or this ridiculous looking 11 string: 





On the flipside. I think a moser bastard is awesome, like this natural quilt neck-thru.


----------



## 777timesgod (Sep 13, 2018)

Andrew Lloyd Webber said:


> You just agreed with him, Cypriot.


No I didn't, read the post again. Unless you are the designer of those shapes and can attest that you made them for show only and ignored form entirely.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 13, 2018)

Type_R3387 said:


> You’re not alone on that point. The only BC Rich guitars that Ive found _truly _menacing looks-wise are Pat O’Briens’ custom shop flying Vs.



That's just because Pat O'Brien is one menacing motherfucker.


----------



## lewis (Sep 13, 2018)

I do want at least 1 guitar with a Dimebucker for nostalgia and a nod to Dime who hooked me forever on groove.

Ive heard they are pissed off sounding haha.
Can they be coil split too?


----------



## NateFalcon (Sep 13, 2018)

lewis said:


> I do want at least 1 guitar with a Dimebucker for nostalgia and a nod to Dime who hooked me forever on groove.
> 
> Ive heard they are pissed off sounding haha.
> Can they be coil split too?


I got a couple of ‘em...they can be a little bright sounding in some guitars but they’re not as high output and “scooped” as people make them out to be -they’re actually pretty versatile and they are 5 wire so they can be coil split. They are pretty aggressive though...


----------



## vilk (Sep 13, 2018)

sakeido said:


> kxk Karl Sanders guitar
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's supposed to be a little bit 'novelty dildo'; the album at the time was _Ithyphallic. _The monument being hauled on the album art has a giant erect statue penis.


----------



## lewis (Sep 13, 2018)

NateFalcon said:


> I got a couple of ‘em...they can be a little bright sounding in some guitars but they’re not as high output and “scooped” as people make them out to be -they’re actually pretty versatile and they are 5 wire so they can be coil split. They are pretty aggressive though...


Oh sweet!!

In that case i might get a 5 way switch and do the Ben Eller setup with it.
5th and 4th positions is series or parallel.
Then the other 3 positions are as you expect except the coil split sounds are outer coils rather than inner to get that old tele twang.


----------



## NateFalcon (Sep 13, 2018)

lewis said:


> Oh sweet!!
> 
> In that case i might get a 5 way switch and do the Ben Eller setup with it.
> 5th and 4th positions is series or parallel.
> Then the other 3 positions are as you expect except the coil split sounds are outer coils rather than inner to get that old tele twang.


I’ve never heard a split dimebucker...go for it, I bet you’d get a cool single coil sound out of it. I have tried it in the neck position though and it sounded awesome...


----------



## lewis (Sep 13, 2018)

NateFalcon said:


> I’ve never heard a split dimebucker...go for it, I bet you’d get a cool single coil sound out of it. I have tried it in the neck position though and it sounded awesome...


Dual humbuckers? Haha

Do.I.Dare?!?!!

"Ultimate pissed off - no nonsense"


----------



## eggy in a bready (Sep 14, 2018)

jephjacques said:


> that guitar looks like it came from a fucking juggalo ren faire, sorry daemoness lovers


says the weeb avatar


----------



## eggy in a bready (Sep 14, 2018)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Ah Rocka...


oh WOW


----------



## jephjacques (Sep 14, 2018)

eggy in a bready said:


> says the weeb avatar



wow I'm definitely owned *cries over his $4000 anime titty airbrushed guitar*


----------



## jephjacques (Sep 14, 2018)

here's me


----------



## eggy in a bready (Sep 14, 2018)

Lol.

Even if you don't like that guitar, you have to admit Daemoness is killing the metal guitar game


----------



## I play music (Sep 14, 2018)

eggy in a bready said:


> Lol.
> 
> Even if you don't like that guitar, you have to admit Daemoness is killing the metal guitar game


His painting skills are awesome but I've always thought that his guitar and headstock shapes are not very good looking.


----------



## eggy in a bready (Sep 14, 2018)

Well yeah, superstrat shapes and pointy headstocks will never be interesting. That's not where the magic lies, though


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 14, 2018)

eggy in a bready said:


> Lol.
> 
> Even if you don't like that guitar, you have to admit Daemoness is killing the metal guitar game



They’re definitely at the top of the heap as far as "theme" guitars are concerned.


----------



## KailM (Sep 14, 2018)

Do these qualify?



IMG_3839 by Joe Blow, on Flickr



IMG_3835 by Joe Blow, on Flickr


----------



## BornToLooze (Sep 14, 2018)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Old stuff.
> 
> Not necessarily super valuable vintage stuff, just old stuff that's been really played in. Something about those guitars and basses.



I can't help but think of this.





Less than 10 years after the first mass produced solid body guitar was introduced, someone thought hey, lets make a guitar shaped like a V.


----------



## jephjacques (Sep 15, 2018)

eggy in a bready said:


> Lol.
> 
> Even if you don't like that guitar, you have to admit Daemoness is killing the metal guitar game



oh they fuckin own, I'm just not into the graphic/color scheme


----------



## NateFalcon (Sep 17, 2018)




----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Sep 21, 2018)

IbanezDaemon said:


> View attachment 63982



I need this. It makes me think of Warhammer Vermintide 2


----------



## slayer6699 (Sep 21, 2018)

NateFalcon said:


> View attachment 64062


lol The "[email protected] you" guitar


----------



## NateFalcon (Sep 21, 2018)

I actually want one of these...I’m no KK fan but I dig the rare ESP’s -I’d love a black neck thru with different/no inlays...there’s something cool about the hockey stick headstock with the the straight, wide V body...in fact this is probably my next full build...?


----------



## Chiba666 (Sep 22, 2018)

High on the want list


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 22, 2018)

NateFalcon said:


> I actually want one of these...I’m no KK fan but I dig the rare ESP’s -I’d love a black neck thru with different/no inlays...there’s something cool about the hockey stick headstock with the the straight, wide V body...in fact this is probably my next full build...?
> View attachment 64169



Yeah, KK is a caricature, but his pre-BCR guitars were fucking mean.


----------



## Kyle Jordan (Sep 22, 2018)

It looks like a beheading weapon. And it happens to be one of the most comfy shapes I've ever played.

Bonus: Graphic finishes are really great on it too. (MJ usually not included.)






Shoutout to the Kelly Star too.


----------



## techjsteele (Sep 22, 2018)




----------



## High Plains Drifter (Sep 22, 2018)

As far as sevens... these give me the f-u vibe every time I see em


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Sep 22, 2018)

BornToLooze said:


> I can't help but think of this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



say Al, you doin' 228 bpm sweeps all day on that thing or are we going to sell it?....GET BACK TO WORK....


----------



## eggy in a bready (Sep 23, 2018)

al only knows how to play whitewashed honky blues licks


----------



## eggy in a bready (Sep 23, 2018)

al only knows how to play whitewashed honky blues licks


----------



## Dabo Fett (Sep 25, 2018)

I think I'd have to go with Hetfield's flat black explorer definitely does that, aside from what era he played it in. Like it or not, still a cool guitar!

Also any dark/black/wine red les Paul custom with enough dents and dings and paint missing definitely gives that vibe


----------



## Dabo Fett (Sep 25, 2018)

I think I'd have to go with Hetfield's flat black explorer definitely does that, aside from what era he played it in. Like it or not, still a cool guitar!

Also any dark/black/wine red les Paul custom with enough dents and dings and paint missing definitely gives that vibe


----------



## eaeolian (Sep 25, 2018)

bulb said:


> Daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamn



Harsh, but true.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Sep 25, 2018)

Harsh but troowoo-ah.


----------



## Andromalia (Sep 29, 2018)

Is "you can't have it" the same meaning as "fxxck you" ?


----------



## MKII (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## I play music (Sep 29, 2018)

MKII said:


>


Is this a shortscale guitar or is that guy so tall?


----------



## misingonestring (Sep 29, 2018)

That is Chris Holmes of W.A.S.P fame, who happens to stand at 6’ 6” (198 cm)


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Sep 29, 2018)

misingonestring said:


> That is Chris Holmes of W.A.S.P fame, who happens to stand at 6’ 6” (198 cm)


Oh yeeeeahhhh.....


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 30, 2018)

MKII said:


>



I didn't know Rick Toone was building Jacksons now.


----------



## jephjacques (Sep 30, 2018)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I didn't know Rick Toone was building Jacksons now.



"As I climbed to the top of Mt. Shasta, I was struck with awe at the windswept panorama beneath me. Forests scarred by fire, yet giving birth to new life from the ashes. A time of uncertainty, of burning. It was with this cherished memory in mind that I lovingly took a blowtorch to Chris's (patented Toone Ergonomic Pointy-Shaped Guitar) guitar. May he continue to bring new life from the ashes of this utterly unique piece of sculptural art that I have bestowed upon him. Namaste."


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Sep 30, 2018)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I didn't know Rick Toone was building Jacksons now.


needs more driftwood and bottle openers


----------



## geetar_geek79 (Sep 30, 2018)

NateFalcon said:


> View attachment 64062


Where. Can. I. Buy. This!!!???


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 30, 2018)

geetar_geek79 said:


> Where. Can. I. Buy. This!!!???



It's the Jay Turser Alex Lora model. I've seen them go for $200. I can't find a live sale currently though.


----------



## NateFalcon (Sep 30, 2018)

geetar_geek79 said:


> Where. Can. I. Buy. This!!!???


I’d definitely rock one of those...


----------

